
Ask HN: What is the most socially positive startup/product of all time ever - startupgrrrl
Wondering your opinion on what you think the most socially positive startup or product is - one that is truly set to effect change (health, society, government etc)?
======
angersock
The most positive product would be probably be the pill or the condom.

------
jacquesm
Of the current crop: Watsi.

------
bikamonki
Open source software

------
abricot
Penicillin

